# Escape from Side Top Hold?



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

I am an absolute beginner with grappling so this may seem a really easy question to the more experienced!

I would like to know some different options to escape from a side top hold! I only know one way so far, and would like some opinions of the experienced members here.

_I hope I have the right term, this is where your partner has their hip in your armpit, their legs are spread, and they are holding on around your neck!_

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 21, 2004)

Well it depends on what is allowed. 

For instance you can use pressure or pinch to the forearm just above the elbow for pain and release. If you can reach the towards the armpit area and grab on the group of muscles between the armpit and breast area and give it a very healthy squeeze will cause them to let go and scream if you appy a lot of pressure and do it quickly. 

Just some thoughts I am sure others have more.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark

The one that I do know involves a good squeeze around the middle, but you seem to need a bit of strengh for that.

Im thinking more in a compitition setting, were you can't hit etc! and maybe for someone that doesnt have a lot of upper body strengh.

Any Idea's???




			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Well it depends on what is allowed.
> 
> For instance you can use pressure or pinch to the forearm just above the elbow for pain and release. If you can reach the towards the armpit area and grab on the group of muscles between the armpit and breast area and give it a very healthy squeeze will cause them to let go and scream if you appy a lot of pressure and do it quickly.
> 
> Just some thoughts I am sure others have more.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 21, 2004)

Sarah,
I am heading out the door to teach but I will post some options for you later tonight.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks Aaron look forward to it, your post's are always really helpful!





			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> I am heading out the door to teach but I will post some options for you later tonight.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 21, 2004)

Sarah,

We went to the park today to do some boxing. While we were there I went ahead and shot a short video at the beginning of class in order to more thoroughly answer your question. It is about 5 meg. I turned the quality down a little in order to decrease the size. 



In the video Rikki is working with Mat, our newest student. He does not really know the position yet but we used him because he out weighs Rikki by about 60 pounds. I hope this helps. If you have anymore questions just ask.



Head and Arm Escape Video Clip
(right click and save as)


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Make space with your forearm and by turning towards him and scooting your hips away, get your knee in and recover guard.

Bridge and roll, one hand under him by the hip, other one traps his arm, Bridge and roll towards the front and side his head is on.

Spin out under him - Same hand position, attempt the same thing, he doesn't move - Spin your head out under him, you don't have to move him, you just move you.

Get to your knees - Just that, make space, get to your knees and attack a leg.

Throw him - You can do what is almost a hip throw from here - Underhook himplant the other elbow on the floor sitting yourself up, plant your foot on the floor close to your butt and lift, bring him right over you kinda like a hip throw.

Another suprise thing you can do is catch him in a triangle choke from the bottom. FIrst trap the arm between your legs, then push his face away and bring your leg over his head, lock it and apply.


----------



## auxprix (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, the general rule for breaking hold-downs is to turn towards your opponent. If I'm not mistaken, the Judo term for this one is the Hon-Kessa-gatame (scarf hold). one thing you'll have to do is get your arm free, so do that while turning into your opponent. A really hard jerk is what is required. Then just keep turning over untill you break it. 

There is also a way to role your opponent over you, but it's a bit complicated. Ask your instructor.


----------



## JPR (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> 
> We went to the park today to do some boxing. While we were there I went ahead and shot a short video at the beginning of class in order to more thoroughly answer your question. It is about 5 meg. I turned the quality down a little in order to decrease the size.
> 
> ...




Very nicely done!  Thanks for posting the link.

JPR


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 22, 2004)

JPR,

It was easier to grab the camera and shoot some video than it would have been for me to try and explain what I wanted to say.  Visual examples always seem to help out.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I am an absolute beginner with grappling so this may seem a really easy question to the more experienced!
> 
> I would like to know some different options to escape from a side top hold! I only know one way so far, and would like some opinions of the experienced members here.
> 
> ...



Hi Sarah! Welcome to the grappling world!!!  Looks like you've already had some great advice.  Here are a few other things you can try.

1-  Prior to the opp. getting you into that position, create a "frame" with your arms.  One are being on the floor, the other against the neck of your opp. and your hands are together.  This will buy you a bit of time.

2- From the above frame, you can continue the pressure, while scooting your hips out, you're in position to put pressure on his arm, drive his head back enough for you to hook one of your legs over his head, and also get to your knees.  

3- Depending where his weight is, you can bridge and roll him over.

4- Someone mentioned pinching and using pressure points.  Probably not allowed in a tournament, but in the street, those are some great tools, in addition to biting.

Keep rolling and having fun!!!  Learning the positions, counters, submissions, etc. won't happen overnight, but with time, it'll be second nature!!

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> 
> We went to the park today to do some boxing. While we were there I went ahead and shot a short video at the beginning of class in order to more thoroughly answer your question. It is about 5 meg. I turned the quality down a little in order to decrease the size.
> 
> ...


Love your link!!! Thank you! You ought to do more grappling tips and post 'em for us.   (For example, Kenpo does their own style video tips with "TOW" and "On-The-Mat".)

- Ceicei


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Ceicei,
What is "TOW" and "On-The-Mat".  I am familiar with www.onthemat.com but I don't think that is what you are talking about.

As a coach and a video producer it just seems to make sense to answer tuff questions that way.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron-

TOW is the Tip of the Week that Larry Tatum does.  Haven't seen any lately, but they're usually posted on the Kenpo threads.

Mike


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 22, 2004)

Gotcha.  I will look into it.  What types of things would people be interested in.  Striking? Clinch/ reslting/ Ground?


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2004)

You grappling guys ROCK....thanks so much for all the awsome advice, I will be trying them next week at training.

Aaron, that was fantastic, I really wasnt expecting a vid! (look forward to more)

Thanks again every one, will let you know how I get on!


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  I will look into it.  What types of things would people be interested in.  Striking? Clinch/ reslting/ Ground?



Aaron-

First off, the clip was awesome!!!!   :ultracool   Thanks for posting it!  

As for what types of things to show....pretty much anything.  It can be something of your choosing or you can do what Mr. Tatum did.  People would email him and inquire about a certain tech.  He would then use that tech. as the TOW.  People could email or PM you and do the same thing.

Mike


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 22, 2004)

Sure, I could do that.  Why dont you start a new thread and lets get some input as to what people would want.  If I am going to put something together I want it to answer someone's question.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Sure, I could do that.  Why dont you start a new thread and lets get some input as to what people would want.  If I am going to put something together I want it to answer someone's question.



The new thread has been started!!

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Thanks Ceicei,
> What is "TOW" and "On-The-Mat". I am familiar with www.onthemat.com but I don't think that is what you are talking about.
> 
> As a coach and a video producer it just seems to make sense to answer tuff questions that way.


No, it is not the website you are thinking about. The ones I mentioned are from the kenpo forums. 

Here is an example of Joshua Ryer's "On the Mat":

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15255

Here is an example of Larry Tatum's TOW (Tip Of the Week):

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14187&highlight=TOW

If we can get something going with grappling, it will be terrific! Like you said, it is a way to explain/answer tough questions.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> The new thread has been started!!
> 
> Mike


Thank you for starting that new thread. I've gone over there with some suggestions.

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Oct 23, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you for starting that new thread. I've gone over there with some suggestions.
> 
> - Ceicei



You're welcome! :asian:   I think that its great that both Mr. Tatum and Mr. Ryer take the time to put up those tips.  I also feel the same about the grappling clips!  If someone has the knowledge and time and are willing to do this, then IMO, its a huge benefit to everyone!

Mike


----------



## grappling_mandala (Oct 25, 2004)

On escaping the head and arm with the roll, the initial bridge (lifting of the hips and arcing of the torso) is very important, your arms should have the top players torso wrapped securely and you should try to plant your hands above your head with the bridge. This will put the weight of the top player ABOVE your head, and off your chest. This is the point in which you should roll, once the weight of the top player is bridged above you. 

If the roll is not successful, before your butt touches the mat, release your grip and pull your bottom arm out turning to your side like in the video. Classic bi-directional escape. A third direction if your arms are secured tight by the top player is to frame against their chin to create space, look to hook their head with your leg... a classic escape, works a lot on novice grapplers, more experienced people you get armbared when you frame. 

You should be bridging or shrimping your hips as you continue to try and get your bottom elbow free, or roll the top player. 

Also if you can get your hips turned but can't get your bottom elbow out take your top leg and hook it over their hip, this way you are on your way to their back, and you gain additional leverage thru the use of your leg/hips to get your elbow free. 

All this talk about getting the elbow free is because the elbow is essential for them to control if they want to hold you down in the classic head/arm position. If they only have your head you will get their back every single time.  

my .03 cents.

Dave Copeland SBGi - Beaverton


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks andrew for the video clip...............it was great. Im a visual learner, and even thought the posts are helpful.........for a beginner reading these it is very hard to try and visualise the techniques being described!!!


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 26, 2004)

Raisin,
I am glad that you found the video helpful.


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Raisin,
> I am glad that you found the video helpful.


 Do you have anymore????


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 26, 2004)

Raisin,

I made that as an answer to Sarahs question.  There is a thread called grappling clips that is in reference to my creating some technique of the week video clips.  Check it out and post there if you have any suggestions.


----------

